# Could I use this soundcard with REW?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,
A SB live doesn't work with Vista since Creative only supports up to XP. Would I be able to use this soundcard with Vista?

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Labs-Xmod-Sound-Card/dp/B000IZ96LQ/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-7093028-3028738?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1189039176&sr=8-1

My guess is yes but want to get some opinions first.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Joe,

This page appears to offer the latest driver for that sound card, and it says it "requires" Vista (this was for the 32-bit version of Vista). So I think you should be good to go with that device and Vista.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm going to give it a shot. I had to borrow a friends old Lappy with XP and it's SLOOOOOOW. If it doesn't work I'll send it back to Amazon.


----------

